# Dangers of vaping on wrong ohms?



## Brandon-Lee (29/8/18)

Hi

I have a SMOK Gpriv 2 and it allows me to change the ohm/resistance on the mod. I just want to know what are the dangers of vaping on the wrong ohm?


----------



## Silver (29/8/18)

Brandon-Lee said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a SMOK Gpriv 2 and it allows me to change the ohm/resistance on the mod. I just want to know what are the dangers of vaping on the wrong ohm?



Hi @Brandon-Lee , not sure what that mod is doing but if you dont change the coil, the ohms are not changing.
The ohm reading is the resistance of the coil

All you need to do is make sure your coil resistance is not too low for the wattage you are using and the max continuous amps of the batteries you are using.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brandon-Lee (29/8/18)

Silver said:


> Hi @Brandon-Lee , not sure what that mod is doing but if you dont change the coil, the ohms are not changing.
> The ohm reading is the resistance of the coil
> 
> All you need to do is make sure your coil resistance is not too low for the wattage you are using and the max continuous amps of the batteries you are using.


What basically happens is if I put in a new coil like the ones I have say on the package 0.30 ohms and when I put it in my RDA it says new coil detected and sets my ohm to 0.17ohm but every now and again it says new coil detected and says for the same coil 0.21 ohm, I recently figured out that if I press my fire key 3 times it locks the firekey and If I keep holding it in it allows me to change the ohm. So I don't know it I Should change it back 0.17 or leave it.


----------



## Raindance (29/8/18)

Voltage cubed over resistance equals watts. Putting in the wrong resistance just causes the wrong wattage to be reported. Just set the wattage to where you enjoy your vape and dont be bothered with what the actual readout is. Its about enjoyment not numbers.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brandon-Lee (29/8/18)

Raindance said:


> Voltage cubed over resistance equals watts. Putting in the wrong resistance just causes the wrong wattage to be reported. Just set the wattage to where you enjoy your vape and dont be bothered with what the actual readout is. Its about enjoyment not numbers.
> 
> Regards


Yeah but I want to vape safe. Hearing too much about mods exploding in people's faces.


----------



## Raindance (29/8/18)

Brandon-Lee said:


> Yeah but I want to vape safe. Hearing too much about mods exploding in people's faces.


A tegulated mod should keep amp draw on the battery at a safe level. What goes to the atty is not what is taken from the battery, there is electronic trickery inbetween.

As long as you are using proper namebrand batteries capable of 20 to 25 amps cdr you should be safe.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Raindance (29/8/18)

Raindance said:


> Voltage cubed over resistance equals watts. Putting in the wrong resistance just causes the wrong wattage to be reported. Just set the wattage to where you enjoy your vape and dont be bothered with what the actual readout is. Its about enjoyment not numbers.
> 
> Regards


Voltage squared over resistance, not cubed. What was i thinking!

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (29/8/18)

Brandon-Lee said:


> What basically happens is if I put in a new coil like the ones I have say on the package 0.30 ohms and when I put it in my RDA it says new coil detected and sets my ohm to 0.17ohm but every now and again it says new coil detected and says for the same coil 0.21 ohm, I recently figured out that if I press my fire key 3 times it locks the firekey and If I keep holding it in it allows me to change the ohm. So I don't know it I Should change it back 0.17 or leave it.


It's normal and nothing to worry about all that's happening is as the coil gets hotter the resistance goes higher. All you need to do is do a safe build which 0.17ohms is comfortably safe and to be honest like @Raindance says a regulated device's safety features would kick in if not. If you are using 2 25 continuous amp batteries then that's 50amps you can pull before being unsafe. for example vaping at 50W with 0.17ohm build only pulls 17amp and 50W with 0.21ohm only pulls 15amps. Tweeking resistance and locking resistance which you would do with the coil at room temperature so you would lock it at 0.17ohms and it would keep reading that even when the coil gets hotter is more for temp control vapers which i'm not but i believe it makes it a smoother vape in temp control.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## RichJB (30/8/18)

I had a weird thing yesterday. Bought a new attie and installed one of the coils that came with it. The resistance read 0.22 which seemed fine. So I glowed the coil, wicked it up and took a few vapes. Glanced at the screen and it was now reading 0.52. So I popped the cap off, tightened up the coil legs and it settled at 0.37. Which, perhaps not coincidentally, is exactly halfway between the two previous readings of 0.22 and 0.52 which I got.

I've rechecked it again several times, tightened everything up and it now won't budge from 0.37. So why was I getting 0.22 and 0.52? If it had only been 0.22 or only been 0.52, I could believe it - a slightly loose coil leg resulting in a wrong reading, either low or high. But for it to swing 0.3 ohms, and then settle on a point exactly halfway between the two extremes, is something I haven't seen before.

It would also help if manufacturers told you what coil you were getting with the pack. I have no idea whether 0.22, 0.37 or 0.52 is the closest to what the coil _should_ read. Without the manufacturer telling me, there's no way to know.

Edit: I just checked an American vendor site now, which claims the supplied coils are 0.35. So I'm bang on the money at 0.37. Whew.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (30/8/18)

Dude these guys are telling the truth.
If you have a regulated device and its unsafe to use the the mod wont fire.
0.21 is a softer draw than 0.17 and I figure your mod would burn out before it explodes should something go wrong.
Your in the safe zone either way just dont burn out your coil by setting the wattage too high.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Modyrts (30/8/18)

RichJB said:


> I had a weird thing yesterday. Bought a new attie and installed one of the coils that came with it. The resistance read 0.22 which seemed fine. So I glowed the coil, wicked it up and took a few vapes. Glanced at the screen and it was now reading 0.52. So I popped the cap off, tightened up the coil legs and it settled at 0.37. Which, perhaps not coincidentally, is exactly halfway between the two previous readings of 0.22 and 0.52 which I got.
> 
> I've rechecked it again several times, tightened everything up and it now won't budge from 0.37. So why was I getting 0.22 and 0.52? If it had only been 0.22 or only been 0.52, I could believe it - a slightly loose coil leg resulting in a wrong reading, either low or high. But for it to swing 0.3 ohms, and then settle on a point exactly halfway between the two extremes, is something I haven't seen before.
> 
> ...




Resistance in the coils changes as the coils heat up. Ohms law

Also you have to bare in mind no two coils will ever read the exact same resistance due to there being so many differences and user error. Especially more so with the more involved coils which have cores and wraps and such.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (30/8/18)

Brandon-Lee said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a SMOK Gpriv 2 and it allows me to change the ohm/resistance on the mod. I just want to know what are the dangers of vaping on the wrong ohm?


As resistance do fluctuate that feature allows you to set your resistance for a more consistent vape. Of course you will set it around the resistance as measured and not some mad number. As others said, it will not override your device's safety features, but in case everything fails it would be wise to set it as close to measured as possible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (30/8/18)

Timwis said:


> If you are using 2 25 continuous amp batteries then that's 50amps you can pull before being unsafe. for example vaping at 50W with 0.17ohm build only pulls 17amp and 50W with 0.21ohm only pulls 15amps.


I am not sure that is correct @Timwis. Most devices are wired in series, which does not double the amperage with dual batteries as is the case with devices wired in parallel. The latter are few and far between.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/8/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Modyrts (30/8/18)

Hes not using a mech mod tho


----------



## Humbolt (30/8/18)

Modyrts said:


> Resistance in the coils changes as the coils heat up. Ohms law


Thats not Ohms law, that is the temperature coefficient of resistance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (30/8/18)

Modyrts said:


> Hes not using a mech mod tho


But it does illustrate the principle of a parallel wired device, be it mech or not.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Modyrts (30/8/18)

Humbolt said:


> Thats not Ohms law, that is the temperature coefficient of resistance.



Ohms law states current is directly proportional t the voltage and inversly proportional to resistance provided temperature remains constant.

Thus resistance is constant privided the temperature is. Should temperature change resistance will increase. Hence why your resistance reading increases when you fire your vape.

Ohms law


----------



## Modyrts (30/8/18)

Andre said:


> But it does illustrate the principle of a parallel wired device, be it mech or not.



Sorry i didnt read the pevious post.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt (30/8/18)

Modyrts said:


> Ohms law states current is directly proportional t the voltage and inversly proportional to resistance *provided temperature remains constant*.
> 
> Thus resistance is constant privided the temperature is. Should temperature change resistance will increase. Hence why your resistance reading increases when you fire your vape.
> 
> Ohms law


Ohms law is only valid if temperature remains constant, as per your quote above.
The resistance change due to temperature fluctuations in the heating material is known as the temperature coefficient of resistance of the particular heating material.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Modyrts (30/8/18)

Humbolt said:


> Ohms law is only valid if temperature remains constant, as per your quote above.
> The resistance change due to temperature fluctuations in the heating material is known as the temperature coefficient of resistance of the particular heating material.




You use your ohms law to calculate resistance. If youre temperature is not constant ohms law does not apply and thus your resistance will change. I never said it was not T^of R


----------



## Resistance (30/8/18)

@Brandon-Lee
Apart from all the technical talk you are still safe with either settings.once you go too low like maybe .1ohm and under your mod should not fire.Most regulated mods have this feature.
Once you get to unregulated/mech then you should worry about the ohms/resistances .
But as @Andre said set it close to ohms read by tje device so it can regulate more precise when ot heats the coils


----------

